Ask HN: Does a genius.com-like app to annotate ArXiv papers exist? - loltyler1
======
tingletech
[https://web.hypothes.is](https://web.hypothes.is)

------
strangecasts
I believe the "Librarian" Chrome extension -
[https://fermatslibrary.com/librarian](https://fermatslibrary.com/librarian)
\- from Fermat's Library should do that, but I'm not certain if the comments
are shared across users.

------
skepdimi
If you download the PDF, you can annotate PDFs locally. Why not do it that
way?

~~~
loltyler1
It's about the crowd-sourcing aspect of genius.com.

Experts in the various fields could annotate papers in order to make it easier
for non-science-savvy people to get what is going on.

~~~
skepdimi
This is an interesting idea. I think the problem with such an app is that
reviewers and publishers have sort of a monopoly on papers, which makes it
hard from a business perspective

